# Suche Michael Jackson Video/Lied



## jackadam1212 (16. November 2016)

Mit 5 oder 6 Jahren habe ich im Fernsehen ein Michael Jackson Video gesehen und mir hat das Lied total gefallen. Da es aber schon so lange her ist, kann ich mich nicht mehr an den Titel erinnern. Aber ich meine mich noch leicht an das Video erinnern zu können, ich glaube das wird schwierig, schließlich kann Erinnerung auch trügen ;D, aber vll kann mir ein großer Michael-Fan helfen.

Also:
Soweit ich mich erinnere spielte das Video in einem Club oder einer Bar
Michael hatte einen schwarzen Anzug mit Hut auf, kann sein, dass er etwas Rotes drunter trug
Er hatte einen Pferdeschwanz, ich kann mich an Nebelmaschinen erinnern und bunte Lichter, wie in einer Disko
und ich glaube er ist mal auf nem Tisch getanzt oder einer Bühne oder Ähnlichem
Frauen waren dabei und tanzende Leute
zu dem Zeitpunkt war Jackson schon weiß
mehr weiß ich nicht

Ich bin ziemlich verzweifelt, weil ich mich eben auch nicht so genau daran erinnere, und es war auch ein schnelles Lied, also keine Ballade.

Wäre echt super, wenn mir jemand helfen kann, sry für den lanegn Text.
Und es wäre am besten mir in einer Chatmail zu schreiben, da ich vermutlich hier nciht mehr reinschauen werde, 
Danke!

Tags: *Hier stehende Ringtone-Links entfernt.*


----------



## janni851 (16. November 2016)

Könnte Smooth Criminal gewesen sein, allerdings hatte er da einen weißen Anzug an meine ich.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (16. November 2016)

janni851 schrieb:


> Könnte Smooth Criminal gewesen sein, allerdings hatte er da einen weißen Anzug an meine ich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk




Ist es!!!
Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal (Official Video) - YouTube

die Videos sind legendär und bis heute unerreicht!!!
es lebe der King of Pop!


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2016)

jackadam1212 schrieb:


> Und es wäre am besten mir in einer Chatmail zu schreiben, da ich vermutlich hier nciht mehr reinschauen werde,
> Danke!



Du machst einen Thread auf und sagst gleich, dass du nicht mehr reinschauen wirst?
Was soll man denn davon halten?


----------



## the.hai (16. November 2016)

zumal eine 5min youtube recherche schon das ergebnis gebracht hätte. sagen wir mal so, da war wer mal enorm faul selbst zu suchen, aber sowas von.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2016)

Dann sollte hier ein Mod den Laden abschließen.


----------

